# Autumn at Inspiration Point



## Destin (Sep 23, 2017)

Captured this scene this morning at Letchworth State Park, unofficially dubbed the “grand canyon of the east.” This Park was voted the #1 state park in America recently and for good reason. The leaves are just starting to change, so I’ll be spending a lot of time there over the next 3 weeks. It’s about 45 minutes from my house.


----------



## Low_Sky (Sep 24, 2017)

I was more distracted trying to figure out the super subtle watermark.


----------



## Destin (Sep 24, 2017)

Low_Sky said:


> I was more distracted trying to figure out the super subtle watermark.



Sorry, shared from the gallery on my site where I sell these images. 

It’s either that or everyone just steals my photos.. the joys of selling photos online.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 24, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## batmura (Sep 25, 2017)

Destin said:


> It’s either that or everyone just steals my photos.. the joys of selling photos online.


Wow - that's interesting. How do you know they steal your photos, though? I mean how do you find out and don't they just steal small jpegs of your images? What use is it to them?


----------



## Destin (Sep 25, 2017)

batmura said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > It’s either that or everyone just steals my photos.. the joys of selling photos online.
> ...



I’ve seen my images end up as Facebook cover photos, desktop backgrounds, and even prints without my permission. 

If you post a photo online that’s any good, it WILL get stolen. It isn’t a matter of if, it’s a matter of when.


----------



## batmura (Sep 25, 2017)

Destin said:


> batmura said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...


I don't doubt that images may be stolen. My question was _how_ you found out. You can't be possibly checking all those Facebook pages or people's desktop photos.


----------



## Destin (Sep 25, 2017)

batmura said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > batmura said:
> ...



I live in a small town man. I graduated high school in a class of 60 students. We have more cows than people. 

I’ve had them stolen by my own Facebook friends and noticed that way. Had one end up on a restaurant’s menu once without my permission. 

I’m not saying I know about every one that’s been stolen. And even if I didn’t know about any of them, I’d still watermark my images to protect them. 

Also, what difference is it if it’s a small jpeg or a full resolution? Even a small jpeg on my website is 2-3 megapixels.. plenty to print an 8x10 or 11x14 with.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 25, 2017)

Low_Sky said:


> I was more distracted trying to figure out the super subtle watermark.



Yup its really distracting, and would not be hard for someone to remove it so i see no point in it being there.


----------



## Destin (Sep 25, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> Low_Sky said:
> 
> 
> > I was more distracted trying to figure out the super subtle watermark.
> ...



The folks that know how to remove it and the folks that are interested in buying my photos are different people. 

I assure you that the average person buying my photos does not know how to remove a watermark. 

Do you sell prints online?


----------



## snowbear (Sep 25, 2017)

A tineye search will help find copies that are online.  I use it on another site to catch people posting stock images as their own.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 26, 2017)

Really nice! Was in Seneca Falls this weekend to see college friend. Where are you in relation to Seneca?


----------



## Destin (Sep 26, 2017)

NancyMoranG said:


> Really nice! Was in Seneca Falls this weekend to see college friend. Where are you in relation to Seneca?



I’m about 60 miles to the west of there.


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 26, 2017)

Beautiful colors. We mostly get yellow around here, with aspens being the majority of the deciduous local trees. I love seeing all the orange-reds!


----------



## enezdez (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography (Oct 11, 2017)

Great shot  I love Letchworth State Park theres so much to see there


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 11, 2017)

Destin said:


> Captured this scene this morning at Letchworth State Park, unofficially dubbed the “grand canyon of the east.” This Park was voted the #1 state park in America recently and for good reason. The leaves are just starting to change, so I’ll be spending a lot of time there over the next 3 weeks. It’s about 45 minutes from my house.




Did you take the photo from a train, with all tzhese distracting reflections???


----------



## travelguy92 (Oct 18, 2017)

Beautiful! Im eagerly awaiting fall here but its still mostly green. I enjoyed the subtle colors in this one.


----------

